# Picked up a FREE HS621 today with one issue...



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I picked up a FREE Honda HS621 today that shakes when the auger is engaged. The auger seems like it isn't causing the shaking, as if the shaking is happening somewhere between the engine and the auger. Does this sound possible? I haven't even had a chance to take things apart yet (very cold here on my evenings and days off lately) I wanted to ask if there would be some specific things for me to check with this symptom. Thanks for any help, I haven't worked on a or owned a single stage before. I am VERY excited to get this all fixed up!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

It just doesn't get any better than free!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Free, nothing more expensive 

Edited as I thought it was a two stage, opps.








.
.

Chunk of belt missing?
Bad/bent pulley on the paddle shaft?
Bent shaft for the paddles?
One of the paddles missing a chunk?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I think these models have a habit of breaking augers. I would look it over carefully, first. Take the side cover over the belt off & inspect, also.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Lets hope it's not a bent crank shaft.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll check things over carefully once it gets a little warm (or i get too impatient and drag the blower into the basement)



scipper77 said:


> Lets hope it's not a bent crank shaft.


I would think that if it was the crank shaft then it would shake all the time, not only when the auger is engaged.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

without seeing it, i'm guessing bent auger shaft.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone know where I can download the shop manual for this machine?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

dang.....free!  That's awesome! 

I'm also guessing a bent auger shaft. or maybe the auger is unbalanced or something. Are there any pieces missing on the paddles?


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

cant be a bent crankshaft. it would do it all the time. I say a balance issue with the auger..


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

superedge88 said:


> Anyone know where I can download the shop manual for this machine?




http://www.snowblowerguide.com/manuals/Honda HS621.pdf


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Interesting that people say a bent crankshaft will always vibrate. My thinking is if it is bent and the belt isn't engaged you will hardly notice. If the belt is engage I would think you would get more vibration.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Interesting that people say a bent crankshaft will always vibrate. My thinking is if it is bent and the belt isn't engaged you will hardly notice. If the belt is engage I would think you would get more vibration.


I can see your point, I would think that it would vibrate a little without being engaged with auger if the crank shaft was bent, but I could be wrong. It is as smooth as silk before engaging the auger.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

NJHonda said:


> http://www.snowblowerguide.com/manuals/Honda HS621.pdf


That's the user manual, am I incorrect in thinking that there would be a shop / repair manual for this unit?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Honda is very protective about their service manuals being distributed free. Unless someone is willing to scan a purchased copy, you will need to contact Honda and pay $35-$40 for it. The can be found at


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm with NJHonda. +1
Crankshaft bent would make it out of balance all the time the engine was running.


----------

